# New Build



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I was able to get an i7-960 for right around $120 through a deal my friend got from working at Best Buy. I am looking at making a build around that. This build will be mainly geared for gaming purposes. I have the hard drives covered but may decide to get another one.


Budget: Havent decided want to look at some different ranges. Minimum $1000 id say

Brands: Intel being the core of my build is an i7-960

Multitasking: yes, but the processor can handle that easily

Gaming: new games

Calculations: possible media encoding

Overclocking: most likely not

Storage: i can handle this

Legacy Support: would like a good amount of usb ports and would like a easy install SD card slow to install

Operating System: havent decided. currently have xp/vista on my current pc, considering Windows 7

Case: suggestions on what size would be reccommended

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?

Recycled Components: i7-960, one or two SATA HDs

Monitor: have it

Stores: preferable newegg, always used it

Location: USA


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

But for storage I was wanting to get opinions on the benefits of say a Raptor HD or a 15k rpm basically just for my OS HD. I currently have Sata 3.0gb/s drives


----------



## jwp1223 (Jan 18, 2010)

ukbsktbll said:


> I was able to get an i7-960 for right around $120 through a deal my friend got from working at Best Buy. I am looking at making a build around that. This build will be mainly geared for gaming purposes. I have the hard drives covered but may decide to get another one.
> 
> 
> Budget: Havent decided want to look at some different ranges. Minimum $1000 id say
> ...



In other words, you gave him cash, he bought the processor for you with his discount (huge no no by the way)...anyways...

Check that out

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

It'll give you some pointers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good deal on the i7 CPU. Perhaps you're friend made the purchase, didn't need the item and sold it to you? :grin:

Look over our suggested builds list to complete the build around the CPU.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the raptors are a waste of cash / the SSD's dont impress me either for their cost

best i7-9XX board for the money = asus sabertooth IMHO


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

jwp1223 said:


> In other words, you gave him cash, he bought the processor for you with his discount (huge no no by the way)...anyways...
> 
> Check that out
> 
> ...


It was through a promotion through his work for the new i core line. He bought it and paid him back.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

linderman said:


> the raptors are a waste of cash / the SSD's dont impress me either for their cost
> 
> best i7-9XX board for the money = asus sabertooth IMHO


Any opinion on the 15k HDs


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It's difficult to do better that a 7200 RPM WD Black Series 32 or 64MB Cache Hdd.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ukbsktbll said:


> Any opinion on the 15k HDs




the 15's are not worth what they cost; I own one personally and its not a lick faster than a 7200 rpm sata drive with a 32meg cache; but i paid a fortune for the 15k drive


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok found a WD Black 640gb 7200rpm Sata 6.0gb/s. Price will be round 65 after tax and all. I have yet to decide if I wanna get all this together quick or over some time. Basically will this price be pretty constant for awhile? And how much faster is this than a 3.0gb/s. Just wondering because that's what is in my current build.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when using single drives in a desktop environement you will not see any speed improvement between the 3.0mbs and the 6.0mbs drives / in a server environement running raid there are gains to be seen but not in the single drive desktop world


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

ok how much does a 32mb cache HD compare to a 64mb cache HD


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Also another question, how much bigger is a full tower. I currently have this one: Newegg.com - Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case and it is pretty big.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ukbsktbll said:


> Also another question, how much bigger is a full tower. I currently have this one: Newegg.com - Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case and it is pretty big.




you will see zero improvement in a 64meg cache vs 32mb cache; as long as the drive is 16mb cache or larger you are fine; drives dont get noticilby crippled until they are down to a 8mb cache

the antec 900 is an awesome case; in your shoes I would move forward with that case, if you just plain need a new case then the coolermaster HAF 932 full tower is my personal fav for $120.00 and sometimes under that; the choice cant be touched!!!! you may have to rearrange your room because they are a full 30% larger than the antec 900 :laugh:


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

is there a way you can look to see what Cache my current HDs are without pulling them out? And yes that case price is very good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post the Brand & Model Number of the Hdd.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

seagate st3320620as

other two are Western Digital

WD10EADS-00L5B1

WD3200AAKS-00VYA0


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

st3320620as - 16 MB
WD10EADS-00L5B1 - 32 MB
WD3200AAKS-00VYA0 - 16 MB


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks. Well I have decided to get my build ready in pieces. I have the dvd/cd drive and HD. My next step will be the case. I may decide to order all the rest at once, but I am not sure yet. I know little about video cards other than what I have read and experienced. Is there any advantage to getting dual vid cards? Or going with a single one as put in the thread posted above. 

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100311SR Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

one single video card like the 6970 is all the power any gamer needs or could ask for. dual video cards is more hype and theory than actual gain; dual video card efficiency and performance is totally at the mercy of the software title you are playing with.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

ok great.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok I am trying to decide on which OS I would use. I currently have a build with XP Pro and Vista. I figure I will have XP but really debating between Vista and Windows 7. The only real problem I had with vista was that it seems you had to install everything as an administer and some things didnt move too smoothly because of that.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

win 7 makes vista feel like a red headed step child


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

IMHO XP is a few steps above Vista. I had it installed a half dozen times and it was uninstalled in less than a week each of those times.
Vista is the new version of Windows ME.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

What version of Windows 7 do I need to recognize the large hard drives or is that based on which service pack I have?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

7 Home Premium has all that you need. 32 or 64Bit are both fine.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok it will prob be about 2-3 months before I start my build. I have the CPU, case, and hard drives. Ive making my selections based off the $2000 intel rig. Was looking at newegg at some after Christmas deals.

I was looking at this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-122611-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17139022-L01B

How does that compare to the one listed under the $2000 rig and do the discounts make it good enough to get it now versus wait.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The TX is the same PSU as the AX for power and quality. The AX is Modular.
Another 850 with the same power and quality is the 850W XFX and it's about $8 cheaper.
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
All of the above are made by SeaSonic.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Well just did my research and I think I am considering modular merely to keep my tower nice and tidy.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

linderman said:


> the 15's are not worth what they cost; I own one personally and its not a lick faster than a 7200 rpm sata drive with a 32meg cache; but i paid a fortune for the 15k drive


Seriously? What kind of 15,000 RPM drive as I am only aware of SAS server drives that are 15,000 RPM (I guess Scsi also) and they are lightening fast IMHO!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ukbsktbll said:


> Well just did my research and I think I am considering modular merely to keep my tower nice and tidy.


750W XFX Modular: Newegg.com - XFX PRO750W XXX Edition Semi-Modular 80Plus Silver 750 Watt Power Supply

Corsair Modular: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX750 (CMPSU-750HX) 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------

